# How to install windows blind skin ?



## Ishani (Oct 18, 2006)

I just wanted to know how to install windows bling skin after downloading.It comes in the form of .rar file.Where to copy these files?Also if u have some links to good themes & skins then please upload here.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 18, 2006)

Unrar the contents of the .rar file. There will be a .wba file among others.
Choose 'Add skin' from the WindowBlinds main screen.
Browse for the .wba file and add it.


----------



## anandk (Oct 18, 2006)

...or just click on the .wba file...it will install automatically !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes! Double-click on the .wba file and WindowBlinds will install it automatically and will prompt to apply it


----------



## Ishani (Oct 20, 2006)

I have downloaded vista VG by vishal gupta.But i dont know how to install?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 20, 2006)

@Ishani, read the "How To Use" in the download site. *www.deviantart.com/deviation/41135613/

you've to put the content in "%windir%\Resources\Themes" folder.


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2006)

offtopic: hey f1 wat happnd man .... y did u need to explain ur id ???/


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 20, 2006)

thats my signature mams.
its jus for temporary stuff.


----------

